# Best Phone Service



## bookslover (Jun 17, 2007)

Who's got the best cell phone service, fewest dropouts, most reliable service, best price, etc.? I'm just listing the "Big 4", but if you have another favorite, go ahead and mention it.


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 17, 2007)

See Cnet's review of the major providers. I currently have Sprint.


----------



## jsup (Jun 17, 2007)

I had Cingular for almost a year. I never had dropped calls, but I also never had a good service range. Verizon has given me probably 5 or 6 dropped calls in 2 years, but I have service range anywhere. So Verizon has my vote. Cnet is a great site.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 17, 2007)

Hmmm....I would have to go with either Docomo or AU, but I chose Docomo after adding it with my imperialist Admin powers!


----------



## thekingsknight (Jun 17, 2007)

Going on 6 yrs. with Sprint. No dropped calls while in the Balt./DC area, no dropped calls while in Chicago, IL (which is supposed to be notorious for Sprint drop calls). Out here in the Lancaster/Palmdale, CA area I don't get the best coverage, but I haven't dropped out yet.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 17, 2007)

ATT/Cingular but I am biased because I've gotta have that iphone at the end of this month!


----------



## Puddleglum (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, I've got T-Mobile, which hasn't given me the best coverage - but I don't recall ever having problems with dropped calls. I didn't vote, cause I've never had anything else (though I may be switching soon).


----------



## tellville (Jun 18, 2007)

Phht! Rogers is the best!

(I realize this is an American only poll)


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 18, 2007)

Like politics, all cell phone service is local.

Verizon was great for me in Ohio, but non existent in Mississippi. I have had Sprint, and it works great (with good prices), but if I was ever outside of a major city, it flopped.

I would rather have two tin cans and a string than Alltel.

All in all, ATT has worked well for me, good rates, rollover minutes (via Cingular) and free calling to other customers. A big plus.


----------

